# new vista laptop - limited connectivity



## annodhtur (Jun 9, 2007)

After spending hours on Dell tech support 2 days, and hours and hours searching for help and reading the posts on this site, I am still stumped.

We have a wireless home network which has 2 PCs running on it, with no internet connectivity problems. Now we've added a new Vista laptop. It "sees" my home network, and when I connect to it, it indicates "connected with limited connectivity". I cannot access the internet via that network on this laptop. The other 2 systems still work great.

I am using the laptop right now via another unsecure network available.

I've already changed the channel, made sure the passphrase matches, etc. When I turned off WPA in the router settings and went unsecure it worked. As soon as I put the security back on it won't work. Also, I've tried changing and matching every other setting for security/encription. I've tried totally turning off the Firewall/Security Center.

Twice randomly though it actually did get through to the internet via our home network. But as soon as I reboot, it no longer works. I've also removed the home network profile and reenetered it multiple times (manually and automatically).

Sorry if this seems long, but I wanted to give a compact but full history as to what I've already tried. I am totally frustrated. This was a gradutation gift for my daughter, and right now it is pretty much worthless. Plus I am real concerned how this will function when she arrives at UF!

Please help!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Dell laptop? Make sure you have the latest wireless adapter driver from Dell. What is the brand and model of wireless adapter?

What wireless utility are you using? And are you sure that no other one is running?

No other networks on the same or close channel or 2.4Ghz cordless phone that could be causing wireless interference?

See if there is a firmware upgrade for the router. What is the brand and model of the router?

Reset the router to factory default settings and reconfigure it.


----------



## m1kegbrown (Aug 16, 2007)

I am having the same problem on a brand new gateway running vista. But all other machines in my home are working fine.
A friend came over yesterday with his new Compaq and Vista. I was able to get him up and running. 
So could this be a limited Vista issue or driver issue


----------



## daveveal (Sep 2, 2007)

Try updating the firmware of your router to Vista


----------



## bugsquasher (Nov 18, 2005)

what exactly do you mean by 'updating the firmware of your router to Vista'?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I believe he's talking about Vista compatible firmware for the router.

You might also look at this: Vista Can't obtain IP address from some DHCP Servers


----------



## gohabsgo (Sep 7, 2007)

Can you tell us what brand & model the router is? 

I had a Microsoft router - MN500, I think. Microsoft flat out told me it wasn't supported with VISTA. I ended up getting a Linksys replacement.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Does that work?


----------

